# Callow Smoker Back in Stock



## chriss5471 (May 12, 2017)

Just seen the Callow Smoker is back in stock here:

https://www.gardengiftshop.co.uk/bbq-smokers/premium-charcoal-bbq-smoker-grill

and if you wait a while on the site before going to your basket you will get 5% off applied automatically!


----------



## smokin monkey (May 12, 2017)

Good information shared Chris.


----------



## wade (May 19, 2017)

Chriss5471 said:


> Just seen the Callow Smoker is back in stock here:
> 
> https://www.gardengiftshop.co.uk/bbq-smokers/premium-charcoal-bbq-smoker-grill
> 
> and if you wait a while on the site before going to your basket you will get 5% off applied automatically!


These should have the new thermometers with them. Hopefully they are more accurate than the original ones.


----------



## setroc (May 20, 2017)

Wade said:


> These should have the new thermometers with them. Hopefully they are more accurate than the original ones.


doesn't look like it unfortunately Wade. Just got this delivered on thursday and have it fired up at the moment - digital is reading 107 while the built in is reading about 80.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 20, 2017)

Setroc said:


> doesn't look like it unfortunately Wade. Just got this delivered on thursday and have it fired up at the moment - digital is reading 107 while the built in is reading about 80.



That's not good to hear! Thought they would of fitted the new more accurate ones.


----------



## wade (May 20, 2017)

Setroc said:


> doesn't look like it unfortunately Wade. Just got this delivered on thursday and have it fired up at the moment - digital is reading 107 while the built in is reading about 80.


That isnt good if this is the new batch. Drop Scott from Callow an email and let him know and he should send you a new thermometer.


----------



## chriss5471 (May 22, 2017)

Just found posted on HotUKDeals:

https://www.tesco.com/direct/premiu...iate_window&utm_campaign=aff*HotUKDeals_47868

Only £69.99 at the moment!


----------



## fubarphill (May 28, 2017)

IMG_2794.JPG



__ fubarphill
__ May 28, 2017






I picked up my Callow yesterday and running it through a test/seasoning run today. The thermometer is about as accurate as a finger in the air :) I did the boiling water test and only got it to register around 80c.


----------

